

Kyoto Cabinet - lleb
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://alpha.mixi.co.jp/blog/%3Fp%3D1795&sl=ja&tl=en

======
lleb
The translation isn't great.. the author Mikio also wrote TokyoCabinet.
KyotoCabinet is a sibling of TC written in C++ with support for STL maps and
some other goodies. It also has a snapshot capable store called 'CacheDB'.

EDIT: Here are slides in English:
[http://www.slideshare.net/estraier/introduction-to-kyoto-
pro...](http://www.slideshare.net/estraier/introduction-to-kyoto-
products?from=ss_embed)

Site: <http://1978th.net/kyotocabinet/>

~~~
david927
lleb, do you have contact info?

------
david927
This looks like a fantastic sequel to Tokyo Cabinet.

The first sentence translates to "Mikio is to live quietly." It should read,
"Mikio is nothing less than a Greek God."

